# ECC Caimen Hull Photos



## iMacattack

looks tippy... ;D


----------



## markdido

Damn! You beat me to it!


----------



## rcmay

not real sure we can call that thing a microskiff.....its rated for a 50hp


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am waiting to see the specs but based on the pictures its not too far away from a microskiff if you put a 25 HP motor on it. I will be calling it a microskiff if has the same dimensions as the Hells Bay Glades Skiff.


----------



## Guest

> ............. a microskiff if you put a 25 HP motor on it. I will be calling it a microskiff if has the same dimensions as the Hells Bay Glades Skiff.


Does this mean I'm in? :-/ :-/ Thought I got the boot with the GS. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D  

Don't care what you call them - 25 tillers RULE! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

hmmm the ecc group will make an appearence on the 15th?

might provide for some interesting moments and conversation. looking forward to it.


----------



## tom_in_orl

:troll: 

Not that my opinion matters that much but you know I have always considered the HB GS a microskiff. Any TPS with smaller dimensions and a 25 should be considered in our category of boats.


----------



## JRH

> I am waiting to see the specs but based on the pictures its not too far away from a microskiff if you put a 25 HP motor on it. I will be calling it a microskiff if has the same dimensions as the Hells Bay Glades Skiff.



Based on the first picture in this thread with Kev and another guy sitting side-by-side:

http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/forums/showthread.php/use-your-imagination-3631.html

I'd say the dimensions are gonna be closer to a Whipray than a GS...i.e. a 60"+ beam.


Anyways, looks like it's gonna be a cool boat. Hope they have one finished by the 15th and bring it out.


----------



## brew1891

based on the pictures im gonna have to agree with JRH...although it is really closer to an ECC Caimen than anything else since its an original design ...if it has to be compared to existing skiffs it looks like it will be closer in size to a whipray than a glades skiff


----------



## Guest

Looking good!!I was in the Gladesmen for the first time today in a long time and all I can say is dam it is shallow and poles like a dream.The Gladesmen put us on um this am My 6 year old Jacob caught a 6 @3pound Red today!No digital camera phone stinks!ECC looks like they have done it with the Caimen we will see.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Brew, 

I looked at the photo carefully too. First thing that came to mind was that you can sit two people side by side now in a LT25. I think this might be slightly wider but its close. Is it a perfect example of a microskiff? No, that would be a Gladesmen or a Highsider NMZ. But its close to the genre.


----------



## brew1891

> Brew,
> 
> I looked at the photo carefully too. First thing that came to mind was that you can sit two people side by side now in a LT25. I think this might be slightly wider but its close. Is it a perfect example of a microskiff? No, that would be a Gladesmen or a Highsider NMZ. But its close to the genre.


maybe somewhere between the two then? i couldn't imagine it being as narrow as a GS if its gonna have a around a 40 hp motor?


----------



## fatalbert43

> Brew,
> 
> I looked at the photo carefully too. First thing that came to mind was that you can sit two people side by side now in a LT25. I think this might be slightly wider but its close. Is it a perfect example of a microskiff? No, that would be a Gladesmen or a Highsider NMZ. But its close to the genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe somewhere between the two then? i couldn't imagine it being as narrow as a GS if its gonna have a around a 40 hp motor?
Click to expand...

Glades Skiff is about a 48" beam
Waterman is about a 72" beam

From what I have heard and seem I believe the Caimen would be about a 60" beam.


----------



## brew1891

> Brew,
> 
> I looked at the photo carefully too. First thing that came to mind was that you can sit two people side by side now in a LT25. I think this might be slightly wider but its close. Is it a perfect example of a microskiff? No, that would be a Gladesmen or a Highsider NMZ. But its close to the genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe somewhere between the two then? i couldn't imagine it being as narrow as a GS if its gonna have a around a 40 hp motor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glades Skiff is about a 48" beam
> Waterman is about a 72" beam
> 
> From what I have heard and seem I believe the Caimen would be about a 60" beam.
Click to expand...

i'm no engineer but my math skills tell me thats right in the middle 

should be a sweet skiff either way


----------



## tom_in_orl

I just heard 61" from the horse's mouth. The reason for the extra inch is the addition of built in spray rails. 

Is it a microskiff. Its close but probably not. Still a fun boat to talk about and from what I am learning in this thread and from other conversations its got some very well thought out design features and signifies a step forward for ECC. I am going to go over to ECC this week and look at it more closely. I am also looking forward to seeing it at the mini rally Saturday.


----------



## LoneRanger

Price tag?


L.R. :


----------



## iMacattack

Knowing the ECCs' product line, what are everyone's thoughts on a skiff that's in the middle like that of their line up? Do you think it over laps their current models? Is it a good fit to their line up?

Curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry for cleaning this thread up but its one of the few that I would like to keep on track.

LR, I will try to get detailed pricing sometime this week.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189464244]This Thread[/link]


----------



## knotmyfault

thank you guys fer havin a kool forum.

found this on ECC's site...

Length- 17'10"
Max Width- 61"
HP- 25-50
Capacity- 3
Tiller or Side Console


----------



## tom_in_orl

I would like to say that I took the day off work to get you secret spy photos but these came via email ;D

Caimen was in the water today with a 15 HP motor. The decks are plywood and part of the testing they are doing. I heard that this is what they did when they built the Glademen. In a quick conversation with Tailstalker the overall impression was that the boat is performing very well and as designed. He was also very impressed with its performance with only 15 HP. 

Other updates:
Pricing might be on their site tomorrow.........

Thanks Tailstalker


----------



## iMacattack

Look... Kevin has wood! ;D

Congrats ECC. 

The pictures make it look narrower than I thought... :-? Must have to do with the temp decking.


----------



## Guest

Awesome! nice looking caimen! how fast can u go with 15hp??


----------



## TailStalker

> If the recommended HP is 25-50 why are they testing with a 15? :-?



Becuase we could! LOL...
We are running it with all power choices so when we get asked how it does we can honestly answer them. So, we started w/15 and will go next to the 20,25,30,40, and then the 50...we think the magic number is 30 on tiller and 40 on side or center console. Hope this helps ya?

Kevin
East Cape


----------



## iMacattack

Two stroke 40 and 50 Yami I believe weight the same... would a 50 be over powered?


----------



## TailStalker

> If the recommended HP is 25-50 why are they testing with a 15? :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becuase we could! LOL...
> We are running it with all power choices so when we get asked how it does we can honestly answer them. So, we started w/15 and will go next to the 20,25,30,40, and then the 50...we think the magic number is 30 on tiller and 40 on side or center console. Hope this helps ya?
> 
> Kevin
> East Cape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then 25-50 is premature.
Click to expand...


How do you know we didn't already run the gamot on the engine sizes????
 ;D


----------



## TailStalker

> If the recommended HP is 25-50 why are they testing with a 15? :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becuase we could! LOL...
> We are running it with all power choices so when we get asked how it does we can honestly answer them. So, we started w/15 and will go next to the 20,25,30,40, and then the 50...we think the magic number is 30 on tiller and 40 on side or center console. Hope this helps ya?
> 
> Kevin
> East Cape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then 25-50 is premature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know we didn't already run the gamot on the engine sizes????
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then back to the original question.  Why run the 15? or is it again?
Click to expand...

We ran the 15hp for the fact there's places that have a max on where you can run and the Caimen will do OK w/the a15hp as long as it has tabs or elec. trim...
We have two customers in the mid-west that are only allowed 15hp and under to fish the lakes and the Gladesmen is too small for them. Now I can send them the "video" showing the 15hp in action so they can see the results. does this better suit your question Ron?

~Kevin


----------



## TailStalker

No problem sir. TY as well 

~Kevin
East Cape


----------



## tom_in_orl

Just a comment from your friendly admin [smiley=guns.gif] Be happy you got these early pics. Things like this don't just appear out out thin air. Its pretty cool when a MFG thinks an independent forum is friendly enough place to share. Can't we just enjoy the moment? Anyways, I say congrats! Looks good in the water and I appreciate you sharing the early photos.

[smiley=smilie-applause.gif]

Seems like I remember saying this once before when someone debuted a new boat on the forum several months back. Deja vu? :-?


----------



## iMacattack

> Just a comment from your friendly admin [smiley=guns.gif] Be happy you got these early pics. Things like this don't just appear out out thin air. Its pretty cool when a MFG thinks an independent forum is friendly enough place to share. Can't we just enjoy the moment? Anyways, I say congrats! Looks good in the water and I appreciate you sharing the early photos.
> 
> [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]
> 
> Seems like I remember saying this once before when someone debuted a new boat on the forum several months back. Deja vu? :-?


Great now Tom is off stroking his.... 


Balls, that's what it takes these days to start a project from concept to finish.


Congrats ECC...

All it needs is a tunnel and you'll have the perfect boat...  ;D ;D  

Oh God ... did I just say that?  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] 

I know [smiley=badidea.gif] 

Just [smiley=ignore.gif] my post.

I'll [smiley=stfu2.gif] now...

Cheers


----------



## brew1891

tailstalker--

ok it may be too soon to ask this question but do you have a ROUGH idea on prices for trailer and base hull (in the tiller set up)????


----------



## tom_in_orl

Brew, 

There has been a ton of posts in this thread so it was easy to miss. I was told that they are going to try and have the pricing up tomorrow. No guarantee though.

Captron, PM sent.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Poof ;D I didn't do it


Saw that Tailstalker. lmao. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] I did the same thing early today


----------



## TailStalker

> Poof  ;D I didn't do it
> 
> 
> Saw that Tailstalker. lmao. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]  I did the same thing early today



who did it then?lol


----------



## Shadow

Looks tippy.


----------



## Guest

All this time I thought this was a Gheenoe site!Tom how long will it be before you replace Pugers picture on home page with Fenn??All we need to do is keep the snakebite thread going and we will have a skinny war battle!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

So yesterday I had posted this picture and inadvertantly took it down along with a post from Tailstaker that had estimated pricing in it :-[ Sorry.


----------



## LoneRanger

that looks Sweet~ can we get the "estimated pricing back up?



L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger

Base Model Tiller Boat, Motor(30hp honda), and Trailer is 15,500.00.


L.R.


----------



## snookjunkie

> Base Model Tiller Boat, Motor(30hp honda), and Trailer is 15,500.00.L.R.



This skiff will most likley to be sold without power for around *11k*. 
We will offer power options to those who request it but alot of our buyers already own engines that will work for their application. I tested a short shaft 25hp 2stroke yam w/a 4 blade PT and reached a top speed of 27.9. Keep in mind that the caimen has a 20" transom designed for standard shaft engine so the perfomance with the same engine and standard shaft will be even better. and for the record i am 6'3" / 247lbs. ;D 

Marc
EC


----------



## brew1891

ok, where is the ECC shop located? I might have to check this out, it keeps sounding better and better


----------



## snookjunkie

EAST CAPE
4854 Distribution Court, Unit 8 
Orlando, Florida 32822


It would be our pleasure to invite you Mr. Brew and anyone else for that matter who would like to see the caimen and our facilities. The first deck config is in plug phase and there are a few hulls laying around to look at. 

Marc
EC


----------



## rcmay

> Base Model Tiller Boat, Motor(30hp honda), and Trailer is 15,500.00.L.R.
> 
> 
> 
> i am 6'3" / 247lbs.  ;D
> 
> Marc
> EC
Click to expand...

Damn Marc, 247lbs and still runnin skinny! This boat might hover off the water with my skinny ass in it!


----------



## costefishnt

how come i never get an invite?


----------



## TailStalker

I'll second what Marc said Curtis...

It would be our pleasure to invite you Mr. Brew and anyone else for that matter who would like to see the caimen and our facilities. The first deck config is in plug phase and there are a few hulls laying around to look at. 

Marc 
EC



So, you got an invite.
~Kevin
East Cape


----------



## JRH

Boat is looking good Kevin. [smiley=thumbup.gif]

One day when I'm not chasing ambulances and suing evil people I'll get over to the shop for a tour.

-Jason


----------



## phishphood

The prototype boat had a 25hp tiller on it today. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yesterday I went by ECC to pick up a set of 6x9 Lenco trim tabs for my Gheenoe. Caimen hull#1 was out for everyone to see. I am very impressed with this boat. Nice design elements. Some are classic ideas and others seem innovative. I like the rear chine, built in spray rails, bilge area, switch placement, rod holders, and taper between the sponsons. 

Kevin hooked me up with some pictures to share again. (probably old news for ECC forum members) He also let me know that they are going to be doing a demo day with G.Loomis at the Orlando Fly Fisherman on Saturday 11/17 from 10 AM - 4 PM. Boats will be in the water on Lake Ivanhoe. See The Fly Fisherman website for more details:

http://www.flyfishermaninc.com/classschedules.html


----------



## Tom_C

Looking Good.


----------



## LoneRanger

wow, that is a really nice looking boat!




L.R.


----------



## Un-shore

Looks titty!


----------



## Guest

Is this the completed boat? :-/ 

No hatches?

If this is the completed boat, can you post specs w/draft and entry level pricing?


----------



## iMacattack

What market segment is this built for? Open crawl hatches, red robin gas can? It this for those who have microskiffs like the Gladesman, Gehnoe etc. and want to move up but not to a full blown flats boat. Will it compete in the same segment as the mitzi, dolphin?

Who are you building this for Kev?

Thanks! 

Cheers
Jan


----------

